# I'm trying to identify this boat, help???



## thejomo (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello, I am just getting into sailing and starting to look for my first boat. I pass this boat on a regular basis while I am riding my bike around an area lake. I like its aesthetic look and its size appears to be suitable for a first timer with no prior experience. I know the photo is not the best, but can anyone help me ID the make? I would really like to investigate this make/model further. Thank You!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

MARINER 19 CB sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
TYPHOON 18 (WEEKENDER) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

I like the overhangs in the boat in your picture. More like a Typhoon but I'd guess that it is neither the Mariner 19 nor the Typhoon 18'.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You're right, neither of those match, Caleb.. The boat in question has an attached (not outboard) rudder by the look of it. The extremely high counter/small transom is pretty distinctive, but I haven't found a match. The photo angle or weight stored forward may be exaggerating that look....

I'm thinking it may not even be a production boat...


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

Victoria 18


----------



## Deina (Aug 28, 2017)

TSchwarck said:


> Victoria 18


Do we have a winner?


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

Yup this is a Victoria 18, used to own one. About the prettiest fiberglass boat you can find


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TSchwarck said:


> Victoria 18


Well done!!


----------



## thejomo (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for helping me ID this boat! I've got some investigating to do now!


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

thejomo said:


> Thanks to everyone for helping me ID this boat! I've got some investigating to do now!


There is a Victoria 18 Facebook group that I'm a member of. Lots of good info there. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. We completed a full restoration on ours so I know these boats inside and out

Here's one for sale about 2 hours from me that looks to be in nice shape https://greenville.craigslist.org/boa/d/1981-victoria-18-sailboat-and/6280693933.html


----------



## strattm (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi. Do you have a Victoria 18? I am trying to find someone who owns one and can tell me something about how the rudder is attached to the keel. Thanks, Mike


----------



## strattm (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi: You mentioned a Facebook page for Victoria 18's. I have tried to find it but no luck. Can you furnish some info on how to get on there? Thanks, Mike


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

strattm said:


> Hi. Do you have a Victoria 18? I am trying to find someone who owns one and can tell me something about how the rudder is attached to the keel. Thanks, Mike


https://www.facebook.com/groups/victoria18/

came up top of the list when I searched "Victoria 18"


----------



## strattm (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks, I found it. Do you have Vic 18? And can you tell me how rudder attaches to gudgeon? Mine is just hanging there. Mike


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

See: https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/victoria-18


----------

